# The ultimate motorhome?



## 102702 (Jan 28, 2007)

I spotted this on PistonHeads...

http://www.pistonheads.com/doc.asp?c=52&i=16128

...unfortunately I can't afford one.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV*

Hello

That would be perfect for Lake Garda - and also the Dover Calais run - could make use of the Hoverport and the landing pad! LOL

Russell


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

OilBurner said:


> I spotted this on PistonHeads...
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/doc.asp?c=52&i=16128
> 
> ...unfortunately I can't afford one.


At that price I don't reckon an anchor should be an optional extra


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

If you go on the Terrawind site they have been making these for a few years. Only in America! but the fact that they can access water such as lakes without having to seek permission from Lord Folderol is an advantage. Come to Liverpool we have a couple of DUKWS converted to tourist buses and finish with a splashdown. Look for Liverpool duck tours Wacker Quacker-made in Merseyside.


----------



## 102702 (Jan 28, 2007)

There are similar DUKW tours in London too.


----------

